# Muscle weakness and twitching



## b1791 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi, I actually don't have Graves I have Hashi's, but, I just recently went through a hyper phase where I was overmedicated for 3 months. My dosage was reduced and now I'm hypo. One symptom that is driving me nuts is the muscle weakness, twitching, tremors in my legs (especially my thighs). Can anyone suggest something that I can do for this such as vitamins or supplements, exercise, etc?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Magnesium is a muscle relaxant.

I take 250mg 2 times a day, but not for your issue.

It may "loosen" up your digestive track so be aware.

Of course... call your doctor and ask if adding magnesium would be a good idea.


----------



## b1791 (Dec 3, 2014)

I do take a magnesium supplement each day but I will try adding magnesium oil as well.


----------

